# New Shop Set Up



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

Looking to move to a new property and set up a shop. Our business is landscaping and snow. I am thinking of possibly putting up a steel building with a couple of garage doors and an office area. Any advice, tips or tricks that you know that may be helpful in setting up a new shop and yard would be most appreciated.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

so your building? how much space you got(lot wise)


----------



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

It's approximately 9,000 square feet. A lot of space will be taken up by trucks and trailers but I would like to put up a shop/garage as well.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mustang;1660824 said:


> It's approximately 9,000 square feet. A lot of space will be taken up by trucks and trailers but I would like to put up a shop/garage as well.


9Ksq doesn't give you much room to park and have a building unless you don't mind having to shuffle/move things around all the time. I built a 40X60 building about 7years ago and wish I did a 50x100. I have the ground to expand and have given thought to putting up a 30X40 for cold/off season storage. For the out of pocket cost of a building I'd make sure I had enough space to grow and a min of a 1acre lot to put it on.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Go bigger than you think you want. Have a 50x60 at the house and wish it was twice the size. Friend has a 175x75 and we sometimes have trouble squeezing in all his trucks/trailers.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

I agree 9,000 square feet isn't a lot but we're talking New York City real estate prices where an acre of land is going to sell for approximately $1,500,00-$2,000,000. If I had that kind of cash to buy land I wouldn't be plowing snow. 

I was hoping I could get ideas about little things that you don't think about until after you build and get set up. Just as an example: placing drains in the right spot, lighting, etc.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mustang;1660946 said:


> I agree 9,000 square feet isn't a lot but we're talking New York City real estate prices where an acre of land is going to sell for approximately $1,500,00-$2,000,000. If I had that kind of cash to buy land I wouldn't be plowing snow.
> 
> I was hoping I could get ideas about little things that you don't think about until after you build and get set up. Just as an example: placing drains in the right spot, lighting, etc.


A full length drain under all bays with a easy trap to clean out.
Paint interior white/light color, it helps with lighting. I have 8ft (dual tube) florescent light fixtures, in my 40X60 I have 12 
Run corrugated steel sheet up at least 4ft from the floor (to the ceiling is the best), it doesn't absorb moisture, easy to clean and won't get dinged up like drywall.
Get pallet racks to store materials/ equipment and do at least a 12ft ceiling.
At least 12ft wide X 10ft tall overhead doors ( makes it easy to back in trailers and tall enough for most small equipment, small loader , Mini Ex, etc…) and 42"wideX 7ft tall people doors ( most walk behind equipment can go through it, mowers, snowblowers,etc…)
Concrete pads in front of OH doors that are big enough to park your pick up or trailers on so you can work on stuff out side.
If you don't want a lot windows (security reasons) put transparent panels or windows up high.
4plex 110v outlets all over the place (about every 10-12ft, each side of OH doors both inside and outside) 
A few 220v outlets to power welder.
Airlines plumbed throughout the inside and few outside.
Wash basin and throne


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

9k square feet doesn't keave you much room to grow. I'd go bigger.


----------



## Mustang (Feb 20, 2004)

BUFF;1660982 said:


> A full length drain under all bays with a easy trap to clean out.
> Paint interior white/light color, it helps with lighting. I have 8ft (dual tube) florescent light fixtures, in my 40X60 I have 12
> Run corrugated steel sheet up at least 4ft from the floor (to the ceiling is the best), it doesn't absorb moisture, easy to clean and won't get dinged up like drywall.
> Get pallet racks to store materials/ equipment and do at least a 12ft ceiling.
> ...


Exactly the type of stuff I was looking for. Thank you, Buff.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

here's an old thread with pictures of a garage i put up 2 years ago. it sounds like its about the same size you may be interested in constructing. it looks a lot different now, but these are the pics when it was first built. may give you some ideas....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=132076


----------

